# Best Primarch Pre-Heresy?



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Not too complicated, just vote for who you think was the best Primarch Pre-Heresy. Basically your favorite one of them.Post why they're your favorite in the comments.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait wait wait, do you realise how complex the question is? Best? 
Best at what?
The best at being a primarch? Well the problem is that "being a primarch" is a rather vague term. Defining who is "the best" primarch is pretty much one of the most understatedly complexed questions you could ask with such few words. In my opinion at least. Slightly behind "what is the meaning of life" (which I am fairly sure is to make carrots) And "is there a god" (Which I am also sure can be answered with something involving carrots).

Aside from anything, Fulgrim wasn't "Fulgrim" for a long time before the Horus Heresy, so are we talking completely origional Fulgrim? Or just "anytime before the heresy Fulgrim"?

Well, the whole idea of primarchs was that they are so varied that fans could have a choice as to who were their favorites. Having GW saying "this one is the best" would kind of render that, less applicable. 

But I mean, Angron probably wasn't the BEST primarch, but the rest a moderatly comparable. 

I guess what I am trying to say is, I am vastly underqualified for answering this question.

It is just, there is so much that is entailed with being a primarch and those primarchs all do it so differently, I find it hard to compare them. So basically I want a "I am an indesicive bastard" option. 

If the question was "which is your favorite" then I could answer it in a heartbeat. But you didn't.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, that was pretty stupid of me..changed to favorite in the main post.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Magnus the Red. Poor guy tried so hard to do the right thing, and in the end, got screwed anyway.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Leman russ. he does what has to be done, but you can still have a decent conversation with him.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, Russ, he's pretty compassionate and looks after the underdog... oh, and he likes his mead strong and his meat rare! 

Magnus did try the hardest to save his legion it's true but he didn't really fulfill his destiny.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

VixusKragov said:


> Yeah, that was pretty stupid of me..changed to favorite in the main post.


Woah woah woah, listening to me is probably a bad idea. I mean I am glad that you did this because now I can say Magnus for several thousand reasons. 

But I cannot shake the massive sense of guilt that I am feeling for bringing this about. (Damn you conscience, being such an emotional wreck that you have a small crisis just because of the vague wording on a thread on a warhammer 40k fluff forum of all places)

But anyways, my favorite is definitly Magnus. Probably also the most hated primarch, but that just fuels the hipster inside me. 

Points for Magnus was that he tried to beat up Russ, I have no love for Leman. (Sorry wolf fans whom number in the thousands, but I am really trying my hardest to not create another flame war here, I know it doesn't look like it.)

Anyways all the other reasons that are standard for me, I have no doubt mentioned them before and regulars will have seen me mention this a thousand times : I get way way too excited about psychic powers
He is red and cool and has one eye and is visually amazing
He has a nice backstory of hardships trying his best to stop the flesh change destroying legion and braving the worst to save them. 
His story has everything, betrayal, mistrust, being incredibly out of your depth, putting on a brave face, trying to literally save everything and being disgraced and suffering more contempt from your father than all of your brothers combined since Lorgar and his legion was made to kneel in the dust. 

I cannot help but love him.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite would be Sanguinius, probably just because to me he seems like the most noble and good of them all, so the White Knight in me thinks he's best. He has immense potential, and is incredibly powerful, as is shown in the Horus Heresy when he holds the Eternity Gate and breaks a Bloodthirster over her knee. I believe there are several points where he is shown to have immense psychic power as well.

His story of betrayal( even though it comes later), is so tragic and good. His best friend and brother betrays him unexpectedly.

He's the Emperor's most loyal Primarch in my opinion, and has done so much for mankind.

Plus, dude, those wings are f**king awesome!


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

i voted Sanguinius as well, he's the only one that decided to go toe to toe with Horus in the end (excluding the emperor of course). plus the bloodthirster thing was freaking bad ass.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

My favorite has to be horus..... i mean before all the crazy chaos stuff he has to be the coolest of the primarchs


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

My favourite would be Leman Russ and Magnus the Red. They are both awesome, and I feel really bad for what happened to poor Magnus.


----------



## AgentOrange24 (Mar 25, 2010)

The Khan.

Because you know, Mongols and shit.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Horus because there was a reason why the Emperor picked him as a warmaster. Before Horus was corrupted he seemed OK from reading the fluff almost likable. And also compared to the other primarchs he was suppose to be better at everything..I say supposedly because this is still up to debate.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

kwak76 said:


> Horus because there was a reason why the Emperor picked him as a warmaster. Before Horus was corrupted he seemed OK from reading the fluff almost likable. And also compared to the other primarchs he was suppose to be better at everything..I say supposedly because this is still up to debate.


Personally, I don't think he is was the best at everything. Horus even says this at some point, I think, saying he should have been Warmaster.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Magnus. Of all the material I have read he seemed to care most about the individuals in his legion. He even cared deeply for the non Astartes on Prospero. After he destroyed the Terran Web Way project he kinda lost it though.


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

I most definitely agree that Magnus has a very interesting and likable story. However, I don't seem to be attracted to him as a character. He had an aura of "I'm nothing without magic" and that was clearly evident after he took a knee to the back (see what I did there?) from Russ. 

I voted Corax, his attitude appeals to me. Totally silent during the meeting with the other loyal legions' primarchs pre-Istvaan V, and wore all black. IIRC, they never really shed light on the way he fought in that book, but listen to Raven's Flight. The guy picks up a rock and with the flick of his wrist sends it through the helmet of an Iron Warrior. That's pretty badass if you ask me.

He probably wasn't in the top tier of Primarchs by means of combat, but his humble but lethal personality certainly makes up for it.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

I do love Magnus but I have to say Johnson, he had the record to match Horus as well as the tactical precision that most of his brothers lacked and he punched Russ in the face and knocked him out, given it was underhanded, its quite the feat. I could think of several more reasons but I am currently trying to convince my friend not to play new Blood Angels due to them being painfully overpowered


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Corax - his 40k reenactment of Spartacus is one of my favourite 'upbringing' stories, and I am just a fan how his strategy is so closely tied to that.

Loyal to Emperor and seems close to his Legion. Plus he's a brooding, sullen but vicious type, which means hes man after my own heart. Legend.


----------



## zuul88 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pre-Heresy, it clearly Mangus. He was being groomed for the top slot (if you actually believe that the Emperor intended the Imperium to succeed in the way He says, which I don't) During the heresy though Sanguianus really came into his own once the spotlight was taken off Horus. Why do you think Horus was found so close to earth?

Nathan


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I gotta run with Magnus, dude was a pimp. Pimpslapping Russ's armies when he felt like fighting and defying the emperor when it came to his gods given powers of sorcerous proportions.


----------



## The Imperial Fist (Mar 26, 2012)

VixusKragov said:


> He's the Emperor's most loyal Primarch in my opinion, and has done so much for mankind.


All of the Loyalist Primarchs were.. well.. loyal. Sanguinius was no more or less Loyal than Dorn or Khan.



Ultra1 said:


> i voted Sanguinius as well, he's the only one that decided to go toe to toe with Horus in the end (excluding the emperor of course).


No one else had a chance. Of the three Loyalist Primarchs defending Holy Terra only two could transport onto the Vengeful Spirit. Sanguinius and Dorn. Khan was occupied with manoeuvres outside of the Imperial Palace. Of the two that transported onto Horus' ship Dorn ended up on one end and Sanguinius ended up on Horus' doorstep. Dorn battled his way through the entire length of the ship to reach the bridge. It was through no fault of his own that he couldn't confront Horus though it is something that drove him half-mad with grief.

The other Loyalists were scattered all over the Galaxy at this point. Some were decimated. Some were engaged in conflicts preventing them from moving towards Terra.

The only one without an excuse is Russ. He was fucking about on one world after another unnecessarily whilst the Traitors defiled Holy Terra. He should have came to heel like a good dog when his Master bid him to. But no he'd rather sniff every fence post in the alley on his way home.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

im pretty sure russ was having some problems with the alpha legion, might have even been something to do with magnus.
my personal opinion since this is 
>PRE HERESY
my vote is perturabo, his legion was sent to crack fortresses and planets that few others could (at least not as efficiently)


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Magnus the Red. Poor guy tried so hard to do the right thing, and in the end, got screwed anyway.


I don't think this should be a reason for being "the best" or a favourite. He was clearly weak 

Sanguinius is my favourite. His legs were broken by a greater daemon and he, and his force, still managed to drive the daemon forces back. Plus the 'dent' he put in Horus' armour is, allegedly, supposed to be the dent that helped the Emperor slay Horus. :victory:


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

mine has to be lorgar even though he is a bit of a dick and he is weak i just loved the way he question the emperors will and how he spoke to that custodes

The first Heretic pg 135: 

Aquillion (custode) took a step forward now. A floating servo-skull picked up his reply and broadcast the words across to the gathered legion(word bearers). 'If the Emperor beloved by all, ordered me to watch over those legions...'
Lorgar clasped his hands together, his smile of indulgence so earnest that it borded on mockery.
'I was there when my brother Guilliman gave you your orders, Aquillion. You are to ensure the Word Bearers apply themselves wholeheartedly to the great crusade. And I - we, all of us - thank you for your presence. But you are breaching decorum now. You are showing us disrespect, and violating our traditions.'
'I mean no offence,' said Aquillion, 'but my duty is clear.' 
Lorgar nodded, feigning sympathy for their intentions. It was a sour display, and Argel Tal (captain of assault marine company basically) wasn't sure whether to laugh or feel shamed by it.
'But let us not exceed your mandate,' the primarch said. 'You are not entitled to watch over me like a pack of prison wardens. I am the Emperor's son, formed by his mastery in order to carry out his will. You are a flock of genetic toys pieced together in a laboratory from vials of biological scrap. You are so far beneath me that I wouldn't piss on your bodies even if you were aflame. So... let me get this clear, in the spirit of preventing future misunderstandings.'
Aquillion stepped forward, but Lorgar halted him in his tracks with a single name.
'Kor Phaeron.'
As soon as the name was spoken, the First Captain's voice rasped across the vox. 'All Word Bearers, take aim at the Custodes.'
Unlike the order to rise, this one brought no hesitation. The ranks of Word Bearers raised their bolters or gunned chainswords into life.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

In response I have to say my favorite scene from that same book is when the last custode who had taken the Oath of silence broke it with "I always hated you" after burying his guardian spear in a possessed marine.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I like Mortarion most out of all the primarchs. The guy breathes poison and looks like death itself. Can't get any more badass than that.


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going to have to say Curze, The guy blew up his own planet and believed he was doing the right thing plus he let himself be killed when he realised his legion where falling to chaos. Plus my favourite thing about him, he stopped Corax killing Lorgar with one hand.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The poll is pretty accurate. I think Magnus has too much credit, as I don't think people realize he didn't contribute much to the Imperium as he did to himself. But I guess thats left up to speculation. It seemed like he was self absorbed.

I said Horus. Next to him, I think Perturabo and Fulgrim were a second close. Due to their ability to revolve their lives almost completely to the warmaster's and the emperor's will.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Magnus, for his loyalty to the Emperor, despite being dumped on from a great height. Corax comes second, because of his devotion to his men.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm gonna have to vote for Vulkan, one cause he is named after my favorite Roman God, and two cause I'm a tiny bit of a pyromaniac 

But seriously he was an awesome blacksmith (don't know why but i always find blacksmiths/crafters awesome) and makes his epic Artifacts of Vulkan.


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

I bellive that in my case it s pretty much self-evident....Russ,Doing what in the end all of the primarchs should have done,followed the emperors comand to the letter without ever questioning th cause behind them,because none of them(contrary to some beliefs)where no where nier the omnipotency of the big E.


----------



## g00dd0ct0r (Oct 27, 2011)

has to be for me Alpharius/Omegeon, sometimes the best things in life are the things you just dont know


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I voted the Khan. Under-rated by all yet still Mercurial, he was a Vanguard fleet and a harrier. Other Under-rated Primarch's got the slip on the others - Vulkan was regarded as being too artfully based, and was able to escape (Presumedly) the trap at Istvaan, Corax for being less about the upfront of battle (as seen by Angron, Russ, Horus, and the Death Guard, the Fists), yet they both survived whereas the militarily minded Wolves and Fists suffered Heavily following their defeat.

Where 100,000 Failed, 10,000 Succeeded.

That might just be me, however - my role in the military is in the outrider companies to hunt down comms and supplies to make sure that the grunts at the hard end get hit far less - the RG and White Scars showcase that far more than any other Legion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Pretty evident, but it's the Imperial Fists for me, ever dutiful, ever respected, ever skillful and carries all the qualities of any other of the legions without the negatives imo.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I say Sanguinus simply because he knew that fighting Horus would mean his death, but gave his life anyway to ensure the Big E could win. Sacrifice of the utmost importance.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Corax -- under-rated because he was a raider rather than a vanguard force. Many an empire was destroyed thanks in large part to his Legion who strangled them of supplies while other Imperial Forces decimated them.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, my favourites would be Sanguinius and Khan


----------



## Bellum579 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been a fan of the Space wolves fluff since 2nd ed so Leman Russ all the way.... but after reading the HH books Sanguinius, Fulgrim and Alpharius are on the up for me


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Man, this is to hard for me to answer. Dorn or Russ? they both have thier wrongs and rights. Both founded the best Chapters in my opinion.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Alpharius. He was loyal even though he knew the Emperor's plan was doomed just 'cause of how life works. People don't play well together for long periods at a time. Of all the Primarchs, he was the least crazy.


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

We need more fluff on the Khan and Perturabo!

The Khan gets my vote for holding the Imperial Palace while Sanguinius and Dorn pissed off to fight Horus


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

this poll is bullsh*t everyone is choosing on the basis of either during or after the heresy, the title says PRE-HERESY.
so no Sanguinius hasnt had his legs broken, and NO the khan hasnt held the imperial palace yet, russ hasnt fought magnus yet,and FFS sanguinus hasnt fought....hell he is still best freinds with horus


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Which is why Dorn is the best  He was easily the best during Crusade Era


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

0% Angron?? Really? He's a fecking lunatic how come no one likes him? i mean i voted for good ol' magnus, but still....


----------

